
OpenStack Needs A Dominant Vendor, Not Interoperability - cdvonstinkpot
http://readwrite.com/2013/07/25/openstack-needs-a-dominant-vendor-not-interoperability
======
SEJeff
Metacloud seems to be one if the quietest yet best players in this soace

